# gastrostomy tube skin breakdown



## ggparker14 (Mar 6, 2013)

Can others please help me wit a dx code for gastrostomy tube skin breakdown?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Kisalyn (Mar 6, 2013)

Take a look at the 536.4 category.


----------

